# You are loved



## Wizardington (Jan 3, 2019)

I know I'm new here, but everyone should know that YOU ARE LOVED. By someone, if not, Ill love ya like brother/sister. Im only 27 but I feel A LOT older because of my life experiences. Ive been working on changing my mindset, for more positive thinking, I want this positivity to be contiguous. The only thing you back is yourself, and if you're your own worst enemy, and you overcome it, imagine what else you could you. YOU, yes YOU, are capable of so much more than you give yourself credit for. AS hard as it may be, smile be proud of what you do no matter how small of a thing it is, the little accomplishments turn into big ones before you know it. I felt like someone needed to hear this, including myself.


----------



## Lana (Dec 25, 2018)

Thank you! I like reading such positive thought of people. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Not to be a downer but I've always found this expression funny. If you don't know someone at all then how can you know that they're loved? Some people just deserve hatred and disgust, you know. 

Just sayin'.


----------



## Wizardington (Jan 3, 2019)

Tetragammon said:


> Not to be a downer but I've always found this expression funny. If you don't know someone at all then how can you know that they're loved? Some people just deserve hatred and disgust, you know.
> 
> Just sayin'.


I try to see the good in everybody, I know that they are loved because I love them as a human being, we are all equals in this world and this life in that aspect at least. Some people do deserve hated and disgust, that's why we forgive them and try to help them, maybe there is a reason why they act the way do and deserve that kind of treatment. One small act of kindness can change a person, many small acts of kindness can change the world. Carpe diem, aka seize the day and make the most of it.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

The problem is:

1. No, I am not, not particularly by myself, nor by anyone else.
2. Small achievements don't amount to **** in a world which isn't going to give me a pat on my pat for the glory of having successfully managed to wipe my ***. Yay, achievements. No.

I am all for positivity, but not outright delusion.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Thanks for the love.


----------



## Erroll (Jan 18, 2016)

So if you want to feel loved, start loving someone  Beautiful idea. We all breathe the same air. We are all interconnected in the web of life. No man is an island.

Have you ever seen the photo that the Cassini spacecraft took, that shows the earth and the moon from under the rings of Saturn?

https://solarsystem.nasa.gov/resources/15868/the-day-the-earth-smiled-sneak-preview-annotated/

We live together on this grain of sand in a space that is black, empty, and foreboding. There is no reason why the whole world should not be hugging onto each other for security, in realization of our precarious position in the universe. Everything that each of us is, came to us from others around us.

Lovely post; lovely sentiment. I'm glad to have someone like you in our little group of 20,000 or so here. Welcome.


----------



## Wizardington (Jan 3, 2019)

SplendidBob said:


> The problem is:
> 
> 1. No, I am not, not particularly by myself, nor by anyone else.
> 2. Small achievements don't amount to **** in a world which isn't going to give me a pat on my pat for the glory of having successfully managed to wipe my ***. Yay, achievements. No.
> ...


Its called the snowball effect my friend. Do smalls things that make you feel good about yourself, and keep pushing yourself to see the good in you and the world around. No, nobody is going to pat you on the back for wiping your ***, but you can pat yourself on the back for your own accomplishments. Your life is what you make it. Sometimes you need to be a little delusional to get what you want out of life.


----------



## Lana (Dec 25, 2018)

Wizardington said:


> Its called the snowball effect my friend. Do smalls things that make you feel good about yourself, and keep pushing yourself to see the good in you and the world around. No, nobody is going to pat you on the back for wiping your ***, but you can pat yourself on the back for your own accomplishments. Your life is what you make it. Sometimes you need to be a little delusional to get what you want out of life.


Totally agree

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wizardington (Jan 3, 2019)

Erroll said:


> So if you want to feel loved, start loving someone  Beautiful idea. We all breathe the same air. We are all interconnected in the web of life. No man is an island.
> 
> Have you ever seen the photo that the Cassini spacecraft took, that shows the earth and the moon from under the rings of Saturn?
> 
> ...


You have good ideals yourself my friend. Beautiful picture btw, it makes your problems seems so small in grand scheme of things, I like watching The Cosmos for that reason. We aren't here for a very long time, why cant we all love each other and get along?


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

What really matters in this world is family and friends. And money. And power. And a pet dog.


----------



## Wizardington (Jan 3, 2019)

Maslow said:


> What really matters in this world is family and friends. And money. And power. And a pet dog.


Couldn't have said it any better myself.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

you can love me like my brothers, we don't have much to do with each other at all and i doubt they love me, i wouldn't say i love them. it kind of bothers me when people post on here "i'll be your friend" etc, which seems like a completely empty gesture - especially when they say it to everyone. i mean unless they actually follow up on it, which i don't think they really do. obviously it's very easy to say you will love anyone if you think love is virtual, you can even love imaginary people, pedophiles, etc. but i don't treat it as virtual, only a couple of friends love me and we have been through a lot and they were there for me when **** got really bad and i would do stuff for them if they need me.


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

Appreciated my magical brother, love you too.


----------



## Wizardington (Jan 3, 2019)

andy1984 said:


> you can love me like my brothers, we don't have much to do with each other at all and i doubt they love me, i wouldn't say i love them. it kind of bothers me when people post on here "i'll be your friend" etc, which seems like a completely empty gesture - especially when they say it to everyone. i mean unless they actually follow up on it, which i don't think they really do. obviously it's very easy to say you will love anyone if you think love is virtual, you can even love imaginary people, pedophiles, etc. but i don't treat it as virtual, only a couple of friends love me and we have been through a lot and they were there for me when **** got really bad and i would do stuff for them if they need me.


If thats how feel my friend, but talking to random strangers on the internet has helped me more times than not, sure its not a "genuine" friendship, but you can still consider someone your friend. Ive made some great friends online, I got my taste of music from someone I met online when I was 16, we still keep in touch once in while. There is this old saying, you may have known someone for years, but you can meet someone and they could turn out to be one of the greatest friends you could have ever met. Life is am adventure, you'll never know whats in store for you next.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

Sometimes internet friends or acquaintances is all we have. I know it was the case for me for a number of years. Without the internet I'd probably never gone on another date after 20 either. I don't know about being loved by a completely random stranger helps though but thanks anyway. Love has to be built up through time and getting to know one another. Also not everyone wants to say to someone come and love me and talk to me without seeing what theyre about first.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

''Positive thinking'' has the opposite effect for some people according to some _research_ as I've heard.

Also no, it's not true. The only context I can think of is when in Christianity God loves each person, but thinking of some phantom loving you instead of having material real people in your life and them loving you and treating you well actually gives you nothing.

It's easy to say stuff like that abstractly and to no one because you don't actually have to deal with each person and burdains that come with that. But you seem like a very nice empathetic person having a moment. Kudos to you for that. Used to have those too.


----------



## Erroll (Jan 18, 2016)

Love can mean anything from caring about a stranger enough to give them a smile and a greeting , to the deep oneness and total investment that develops between long married couples.

So it is naturally confusing to hear or to say "I love you", as the words say nothing about the degree or nature of the feeling. I think that the type of love that @Wizardington offers is a special understanding and caring for all of us who deal with social anxiety in our daily lives.

And while not everyone is lovable, it is unclear whether the moral fault lies in those people or in our perception of them.

I think that this is what the Christian exhortation to love one's enemies means. We all grow up in a world which presents us with experiences which make us the people we are. We have but little control over what experiences will befall us, so we have little control over how lovable we become. So if we find someone unlovable, we should consider what kinds of experiences they have had which, caused them to become the people they are. When we do that, we come to understand them better. And to understand them better is to love them better.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Thank You: )

And of course: ) By God and my Mom and my Older Sister: ) And I love them too.

This is a nice post.

_Lost in Space from using Tapatalk_


----------



## Wizardington (Jan 3, 2019)

Erroll said:


> Love can mean anything from caring about a stranger enough to give them a smile and a greeting , to the deep oneness and total investment that develops between long married couples.
> 
> So it is naturally confusing to hear or to say "I love you", as the words say nothing about the degree or nature of the feeling. I think that the type of love that offers is a special understanding and caring for all of us who deal with social anxiety in our daily lives.
> 
> ...


Well put. That's exactly what I was getting at. In my own personal life experiences Ive met some amazing people, who barely knew me, but they still made sure I was alright and taken care of. The world needs more people who can set aside their own problems fir a sec to help someone with theirs, even if they get nothing in return, but its not about that. Its about seeing someone struggle, and lending a helping hand. Something my Grandma always told me, "A Little Love, Goes A Long Way." and that has stuck with me most of my life. All of us aren't here for a very long time in the grand scheme of things, why cant we just. I'm only 27 years old, but I feel like I have lived many lifetimes in these few years. Ive almost killed myself when I was a teenager, I was in and out of mental hospitals for self harm and suicide/depression until my late teens. I still have 10 year old scars up and down my arms and thighs. I see them as a daily reminder that I AM stronger then I know. And I feel like I help others, because Ive been down the dark dark road many times, and I came out a stronger person. I still have hard days, don't get me wrong, but its the days where I can actually be myself and hang up my SA on a shelf, and ignore it for the day. Those are the days that I know, Ive survived my mental apocalypse, and here I am today because some kind souls in my past helped me, even though we barely knew each other.


----------

